# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Problème inscription

## Val49

Bonsoir J'ai voulu m'inscrire sur le site et je n'ai pas indiqué le bon mail. Je ne peux donc pas valider mon inscription. Comment faire ? Merci d'avance

----------


## Anaïs

Bonjour, vous pouvez nous transmettre votre adresse email ici ou sur contact@rescue-forum.com afin que nous puissions faire le changement et valider votre compte  :Smile:

----------

